# Aluminum Pocket Predator Standard (pics)



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

Just got the Pocket Predator Standard in aluminum from Bill. Had to change the bands over to R/handed, no big deal.
Has a nice heft to it, took it out for a few shots, so far me likes. Still very much pocket-able as the A+ but you know it's there..
The camo is well done, only time will tell how long it will stay looking new..
So far it rocks, Thanks Bill for the fast delivery..

Here's a picture of how it came.









Here's a picture of it next to my A+ Rough N Ready.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

sweet! love the camo, i like the clamor marking on your other frame very cool!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

The camo looks really nice...


----------



## Two Hawks (May 26, 2012)

newconvert said:


> sweet! love the camo, i like the clamor marking on your other frame very cool!


Yeah, It's the Advantage MAX 4 HD.. Camo..That's perfect for my area.. And yes , Newconvert, you want to be behind that "Claymore" sign;-)


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I Like the CAMO







nice bye


----------

